# What are the causes of corruption in building departments?



## Mark K (Jul 26, 2011)

Recognize that the vast majority of building inspectors are honest and just trying to do a good job yet there seems to be an unusually high number of instances reported of corruption in building departments.

Why is this so?  What about the job contributes to the problem?  What can be done to reduce the likelihood of corruption in building departments?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2011)

The same reason there is corruption in law enforcement, any business for that matter, everywhere. Greed, and the Superman syndrome are a couple of the underlying causes. JMHO


----------



## Frank (Jul 26, 2011)

For systematic widespread payoff type corruption in a department I would argue that poor customer service in the form of excessive delays in getting plans reviewed or inspections made creates an incentive for contractors to tip to get to the head of the line.  Too much discretion leading to inconsistent enforcement and policies also increases the opportunities for corruption.  A good informal appeals process in addition to the formal process where a contractor can go up the ladder with a do I have to question and get good thoughtful answers and explainations with feedback to the respective employee as a training tool also minimizes opportunities.

IF the contractors are getting adequate and fair customer service they have little incentive to pay up and at least in this area are more likely to complain if some one tries to shake them down.

Area history also makes a difference.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Corruption, sometimes starts from the top down.  Enablers.  These are the people who hired the people below them.  If you work for a decent city/village/town, with employers of a higher moral fiber, there is less likelyhood that the people they do hire will be of lower moral fiber.  I can guarantee you, I was not only sized up as to my background in building codes, construction etc but was also looked at for my character.  I can tell this because I now know who the people are that I work with and for.  If your city/village/town is one of those that the upper eschelon doesn't care, and hires whoever because they have a certificate from ICC, well, you are very likely to find problem children.  jmho.


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2011)

From my own experience, I have witnessed egregious dishonesty that has gone unpunished because the AHJ didn't want bad publicity.


----------



## JBI (Jul 26, 2011)

Low pay, low morale, being undermined by politicians, feeling overwhelmed, unscrupulous individuals that offer bribes, unscrupulous individuals that accept bribes...

There is no single reason, rather there are many.


----------



## pyrguy (Jul 26, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Low pay, low morale, being undermined by politicians, feeling overwhelmed, unscrupulous individuals that offer bribes, unscrupulous individuals that accept bribes...There is no single reason, rather there are many.


I  have to agree.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 26, 2011)

1 reason = Flawed moral character


----------



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2011)

"1 reason = Flawed moral character"

Given............


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 26, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> 1 reason = Flawed moral character


Nope! I ain't buying that stuff. We're all sinners and if you think you're above it you're just fooling yourself.

That stuff that went on in Southern California last year was a result of a systemic culture of compromise. One little compromise lead to another. The field inspector hears about the permit back logs and at first he learns that he can expedite a few details next thing an offer of compensation is made and accepted. The race is on.

Addiction is another cause. Probably alcohol is the most prevalent but gambling and maybe even drugs are part of the mix as well. I HATE politically correct thought but I think the concept of holding each other accountable is a good strategy. I'm part of a culture that is based on strict adherence to a policy manual. I'm allowed to show my art but I must never stray too far from the manual. If I do my peers will call me on it. I know it and after a while, I've learned to count on it.

Addictions creep up on most victims. "I can handle my alcohol, my gambling, whatever." But when it finally gets out of hand situational ethics start to come into play and the game is lost.

Many years ago, in Prince George's County Maryland, an older inspector fell off the wagon and in a weak period demanded that when he pulled onto a job the contractor was to check the trunk, if it was ajar there need to be a bottle of Early Times in there before the inspection was approved. I respected this guy. He lost his job for a couple of bottles of booze. I still respect his memory, he just slipped a bit too much.

Forget the righteous crap! But hold each other accountable.

IMO

Bill


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 26, 2011)

We divided the jurisdiction into three areas. Five inspectors are assigned to each area. We rotate areas every six months to a year. This way it is difficult to get too cozy with the contractors that you see every day. There is no excuse for taking bribes of any sort but it is easy to get to friendly. I can see how things could snowball for someone with other problems. Fortunately I know of no corruption in our department but I have heard stories about some previous employees. The worst we have is laziness but that is another story.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 26, 2011)

The other side of the coin is that every manager needs to be constantly monitoring the impressions of their clients. If the contractors perceive that the system is monolithic and pedantic rather that trying to turn the ship they'll try to swim under it. Can you blame them? I have and will continue to do so whenever the system dictates that it's expeditious to do so.

It's important to stay out in front of the issues, asking for feedback is one way to gauge the market.

Bill


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2011)

Way, way too many years ago, I was placed in charge of a large residential project.  I started working there as a piece worker doing siding and trim.

I had a crew of four and we made killer money.  I was no carpenter but I was a damn good sider.  One of the four men that worked for me was a carpenter.

The people that hired me weren't sharp at all and they needed a take charge type to kick the project in the a$$, so they picked me.  I was sharp enough to know that I knew little.  I had my four guys. We pulled it off and continued to make killer money for two years.

Now to the corruption.  I asked about the inspector and was told to build and not stop for inspections.  I pressed them and was told that the inspector signs the cards in a motel room stocked with booze, money and a woman.  I didn't say a word but I thought "Listen up you idiots.  I'm as green as green gets and I want an inspector and I hope he's sharp".

The day I took over, I called the Building Official.  I explained that I had taken charge of the project and had not met the inspector and didn't want to.  The BO asked why.  I was uncomfortable about what I was doing so I told him that I could give him a reason but if I do, it's going to open such a stinky can of worms that I will not be in charge anymore.  I made it clear that either way that inspector will not be coming here.  The BO decided to not get any details and replaced the inspector.  A thirty year inspector, one year from retirement.  And me, wet behind the ears with 40 years to go.

So there is an example of corruption gone unpunished.

In retrospect, I am glad that I didn't have to rat him out at that stage of his game.

I learned an important lesson that day and didn't realize it until many years later.  That superintendent standing in front of you may be pea soup green and his bosses may be idiots.


----------



## Mark K (Jul 27, 2011)

From the viewpoint of an engineer I think that there is a lot of ideas here.

I think fatboy’s comments drawing the analogy with law enforcement and the “Superman syndrome” were interesting.

When the inspectors are given a lot of power and are not held accountable for their actions then they are more likely to try something.  Suggest building officials talk to the police department on how they deal with this problem.  At a certain level both departments are enforcing regulations.

Franks point about corruption being more likely when the system is broken rings a bell.  Maybe this is why it seems that where there are professional expeditors it is more likely that you have corruption.

An open effective appeals process also makes sense.  Make the appeals quick and do not let the inspector being challenged handle the appeal as occurred locally in one building department.  This means that when the inspector got it wrong the person handling the appeal is willing to say so.  This seems to be consistent with ICE’s comment.

I think that there should be a strong emphasis on enforcing the code and giving the applicant the benefit of the doubt as opposed to the inspectors enforcing their preferences will create a lot of good will.

I agree with KZQuixote’s comment.  Many basically decent people could go either way.   I agree that having a good policy manual that is followed is a good idea.  Give the inspectors some discretion.  One option might be for the inspectors to document where they intentionally digressed from the manual with the understanding that they will not get in trouble.  The supervisors can use these cases to understand some of the problems with the existing system and to give feed back to the inspectors.

Listen to your inspectors, design professionals, contractors, and special inspectors.  If they believe you are interested and will do something they will let you know of the problems.  You may not agree with all of their comments but the comments will help you to identify problems.

I agree with Daddy-o’s suggestion of rotating personnel.  I would also suggest that supervisors should go out into the field periodically to monitor what is being done.  Occasionally bring in an outsider or somebody from another department to do some inspections.  Not only will this find problems but I will suggest that the inspectors will be less likely to let something slide.  This is a point that KZQuixote also made.

There is a universal psychological principal known a normalization of deviance.  What this means is that when exceptions to the rules are made it is not too long until this exception becomes the norm.  Over time the norm shifts even more.  This has played a role in a lot of disasters.  While I do not expect that no exceptions will be made I believe the shifts in the norm can be controlled if there is some periodical feedback to keep everybody on the straight and narrow or at leas reasonably close to it.

One of the advantages of monitoring what the inspectors are doing and continually making changes to improve the process is that you will probably be more effective as a department and there will be fewer problems.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 27, 2011)

“Character is doing the right thing when nobody's looking. There are too many people who think that the only thing that's right is to get by, and the only thing that's wrong is to get caught.”   -   J.C. Watts


----------



## jim baird (Jul 27, 2011)

Everybody has the capacity to be crooked.  It is not just part of original equipment, it is part of each person's ancestry, way down there.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 27, 2011)

Personally, I don't even take a free coffee on the way to work even when the attendant says " we give them to all police officers too"  I simply say thanks anyway and lay my $1.24 down.  Oh well so much for the police     I just  don't want anyone to ever come back at me and say something that could ruin my reputation for a free Subway footlong or coffee.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 27, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't even take a free coffee on the way to work even when the attendant says " we give them to all police officers too"  I simply say thanks anyway and lay my $1.24 down.  Oh well so much for the police     I just  don't want anyone to ever come back at me and say something that could ruin my reputation for a free Subway footlong or coffee.


Free coffee, even free foot longs never brought anybody down. I've seen similar BS rules come down in Oregon because the admin can't get a hold on which way the politically correct wind is blowing. Hold to the policy manual and no one will ever accuse you of accepting a $1.24 bribe. Oh! and if a coworker suggests that you cannot accept a coffee from a citizen, ask him/her to justify their reality. Holding each other accountable works TWO ways!

Bill


----------



## fireguy (Jul 27, 2011)

We got a new state FM, several years ago.  I wanted to meet him and offered to buy breakfast.  We  met and he had already had breakfast, but had coffee while we ate.  We finished and I offered to pay for his coffee. He refused, and paid for his.  Right then, I knew we would get along.  he did not even want the appearance of anything out of line.  He still works in this area and we get along just fine.  We don't always agree, but I know he is fair.  He applys the same standard to everyone.  He does not show favoritism to me or any of my competitors.

In Oregon, the FM office is part of the State Police


----------



## steveray (Jul 28, 2011)

Alot of the towns here have a no gifts over $20 rule on the books.....as a department, we accept nothing....it either gets returned or if edible, goes to senior center or shelter.....no coffee, no water, nothing...makes it easier....


----------



## ICE (Jul 28, 2011)

I was working a large tract of hillside homes.  There was at least a mile of 4' high, non-surcharged retaining walls.  Upon inspecting the first wall, I noticed that the plan showed two drain fields.  One was at the bottom and the second was a foot below grade.  I wondered about that and was told that it was required.  I said, not by me and explained that it was only required because it was on the plans.  I suggested that they have their engineer resubmit a plan with just the bottom drain field.  They did, it was approved and that saved them big money.

A couple weeks later I showed up driving a new truck {we drive our own vehicle}  The next day the developer presented me with a pass at a hand car wash that was good for a year.  Of course I had to decline and he asked if anyone would seriously think that I could be bought for a car wash.  We all know the answer to that.

Over the years, I have been offered everything from sex to envelopes with what I assumed was cash.  Not all of the offers were nefarious but I have turned them all down.  It always backfires on them when I know they are trying to buy me.

It can be taken too far.  I see that some of you don't even accept a bottle of water.  I do and some days I collect ink pens.  I show up without one and they will say, Oh you can keep the pen.  My personal best is 11 pens in one day.


----------



## Alias (Jul 28, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Personally, I don't even take a free coffee on the way to work even when the attendant says " we give them to all police officers too" I simply say thanks anyway and lay my $1.24 down. Oh well so much for the police    I just don't want anyone to ever come back at me and say something that could ruin my reputation for a free Subway footlong or coffee.


Ditto here.  I had a local minimart try to give me free coffee every time I went in.  I would put a dollar and change on the counter if he didn't charge me.  Went into the store last week and was told that there was a new manager, 'so and so got let go after XX years because he was giving coffee away to the cops.'


----------



## beach (Jul 28, 2011)

Likewise here.... there are some places that refuse to charge us full price for our meal after we repeatedly told them not to give any breaks, they replied that it was good for their business to have people see us eating there, I can fully understand the "if it's good enough for them, it must be good enough for us" attitude, but..... now we just don't go at all, and they had really good food.


----------



## High Desert (Jul 28, 2011)

Greed

Feeling of entitlement

Everyone does it

It's the cost of doing business

Poor upper management (look the other way syndrome)

Dishonest

Financial problems

Being in an authoritative position

Feeling of superiority (or low self-esteem)

and on, and on and on......

Lots of reasons


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 28, 2011)

We also have lead inspectors for every trade. They perform monthly q c inspections on each inspector. Every other month they show us a PowerPoint presentation anonymously showing pictures of big items that were missed. The prospect that your boss will secretly come behind you at some point this month and check your work will keep most people honest. There is also the benefit of training and consistency among staff. We hate to hear, "well so and so lets me do that."


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 28, 2011)

KZQ,

I understand what you're saying and that's fine for whomever, however personally it's a matter of principle and I simply don't want any appearance. We had an administrator who wrote policy about not using one's badge to gain free access to anything. I was coaching our HS football team and was standing behind him to enter the field at a gate. He flipped the tin and got himself and wife in for free. A whole 12 bucks saved. I knew before this event how impressions could be interpreted by the public witness to such an event but that situation really drove it home for me and that's just how I view it.


----------



## KZQuixote (Jul 28, 2011)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> KZQ,I understand what you're saying and that's fine for whomever, however personally it's a matter of principle and I simply don't want any appearance. We had an administrator who wrote policy about not using one's badge to gain free access to anything. I was coaching our HS football team and was standing behind him to enter the field at a gate. He flipped the tin and got himself and wife in for free. A whole 12 bucks saved. I knew before this event how impressions could be interpreted by the public witness to such an event but that situation really drove it home for me and that's just how I view it.


Hi Bill,

Personal standards are always unassailable. I'll commend you for maintaining yours as much as I will condemn your admin for "flipping the tin" in order to avoid supporting a hometown High School event.

Unfortunately, the politically correct movement has wound itself to such a fever pitch here in Oregon that not only are personal gratuities forbidden but organizational expressions of support are forbidden as well. I wish I could say more but I'm sure you see where I'm wanting to go.

Bill


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 29, 2011)

KZQ,

I do and totally understand.  Getting older and seeing how our society has evolved just makes me a mad old man.


----------



## brudgers (Jul 29, 2011)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Free coffee, even free foot longs never brought anybody down. I've seen similar BS rules come down in Oregon because the admin can't get a hold on which way the politically correct wind is blowing. Hold to the policy manual and no one will ever accuse you of accepting a $1.24 bribe. Oh! and if a coworker suggests that you cannot accept a coffee from a citizen, ask him/her to justify their reality. Holding each other accountable works TWO ways!  Bill


   It isn't political correctness. It's ethics.  "We have already established what kind of woman you are. Now we are just Haggling over price." http://www.barrypopik.com/index.php/new_york_city/entry/what_kind_of_woman_do_you_take_me_for_madam_weve_already_established_that_c/


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Aug 1, 2011)

JBI said:
			
		

> Low pay, low morale, being undermined by politicians, feeling overwhelmed, unscrupulous individuals that offer bribes, unscrupulous individuals that accept bribes...There is no single reason, rather there are many.


nail on the head JBI...these things all create a work environment that fosters negative behavior.  IMHO, nothing reduces a departments morale more than a back room political agreement that is inconsistant with dept policies or shows favoritism for one contractor/developer/project over another.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 1, 2011)

High Dessert said it for me!


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah well anybody that thinks a $2.00 beer or a $20.00 meal is going to get them special treatment is an idiot and I would challange anyone and everyone to prove that it has swayed my opinion one way or the other. If a jurisdiction doesn't want that type of thing to happen then they need to step up and pay for ALL work related expenses.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 2, 2011)

I agree with the FM W.Burns, not even a free cup of coffee, then they expect something from you. I do take avantage of punch cards where I eat since that's my time anyway!

Had an Alderman invite the whole office to a free luncheon at his place of work, I felt that it could be forseen as a possible conflict. What would you do? Go or Not go? The alderman could rant on my superior for me not being there.

I'm not a boyscout but I have been labled one!

pc1


----------



## incognito (Aug 3, 2011)

And all of those who are so opposed to taking anything---be extra careful when operating a vehicle. If the police fail to ticket you for ANY traffic infraction it is obvious that you have a free pass with the cops. And that goes for your spouse and kids as well.

I do not give a dam- what John Q. Public thinks. If they are going to make a false accusation I will push the issue and make them do it in public and then hire an attorney to sue their a-- for libel and slander.


----------



## FredK (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I must admit the candy around Christmas was good.  Glad it was brought into the dept for all to share.

Otherwise I guess I'm too dumb to want to or to accept any thing while on or off the job.


----------



## David Henderson (Aug 22, 2011)

No bottled water, soda no nothing. I learned many, many years ago not to even have a meal with some one you are dealing with even if you buy your own, preception becomes reality just eating with them, people will probably assume they are buying.


----------



## righter101 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lets be sure we aren't confusing "corruption" with good ole fashion incompetence....


----------



## peach (Aug 28, 2011)

I not only carry pens, I usually leave them when I do the final inspection (owner, developer, contractor can do what they wish with them).  Lunch, I usually buy (or the company does if it's a business development opportunity).. will accept lunch from SOME, if I've developed a friendship with them and the conversation doesn't turn to business.. but will buy the next time (not the company).

To buy me off, someone would have to bring streamer trunks full of unmarked old bills (which someone would notice).. for me to change a code call.. since that's never happened, I don't know what my price would be... not a bottle of water or lunch, for sure.

It's personal integrity and the *appearance* of impropriety... best to avoid the appearance.


----------

